# Mutou Black (new Weekly Shonen Jump series)



## Rica_Patin (May 13, 2013)

*Mutou Black by Nonoue Daijirou
*

Starts this week in Weekly Shonen Jump. Looks pretty damn interesting so far.

*Edo, the prominent city where the Shōgun resides. From all over the country, all kinds of strong warriors gathered there. And in order for them to show their skills, martial art dōjōs were established in every direction. It became a place where swords were drawn night and day, and turned into one of the largest battlegrounds in the land.
One spring, yet another dōjō had been opened in the same area by a man. That man was called Yukiji Kurotsuki. He appears weak and looks not at all dependable, on top of that his school (style of fighting) did not use the common tool needed for combat, "a sword.゛ So obviously, there were no students who wanted to come join this dōjō and could hear the sounds of the crickets chirping from within the place.
The landlord of the dōjō, Yabu, who'd been frustrated with Yukiji, finally tells him that if there continues to be no students, he's going to have to tell him to leave. With no choice, Yukiji starts out to the town to promote his dōjō, where he goes and meets a young boy...
What is the pain the boy carries, and the promise that changes the fate of Kurotsuki and his dōjō?! Right now a new dream is about to unfold in the city of Edo!! A genuine Edo martial arts tale begins!!*


----------



## Kaido (May 13, 2013)

Seems interesting, what about the other newest manga from Jump?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 13, 2013)

Kaido said:


> Seems interesting, what about the other newest manga from Jump?



Eh, one of them (Soul Catcher(s) is some manga about a kid who wants to become a Jazz musicians and it doesn't look that good and it isn't that good from what I've heard so I'm assuming it's going to be a very early cancellation.  And the other is a Baseball manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Virys said:


> *Jump Issue #25 TOC*
> *Mutou Black (Cover, Lead CP, New Series)*
> 1.One Piece
> 2.Assassination Classroom
> ...



Thats the ToC page for Mutou Blacks first chapter. Isn't it pretty rare for Jump to get a brand new series the very top slot? Hopefully that means it's good. Excited for the scan to get released.


----------



## Melodie (May 15, 2013)

Designs reminds me of  Nurarihyon no Mago. I don't know why.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 15, 2013)

When it is scaned. I'll read.


----------



## Null (May 15, 2013)

Looks interesting, will read when scanned


----------



## The Wanderer (May 15, 2013)

Duwang, ALL new series have a Lead CP for their first chapter. It's just standard protocol. No more. No less.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> Duwang, ALL new series have a Lead CP for their first chapter. It's just standard protocol. No more. No less.



Ah, sorry then. I usually don't pay much attention to new series right from the beginning unless I'm really interested in them so I guess I just hadn't noticed before then. 

I don't know why I'm so excited for this series though, I mean I don't know much about it and the mangaka hasn't done anything else. Hopefully I don't get that let down if the series ends up being terrible.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 15, 2013)

No worries. 

About your feelings about Mutou Black ... If I were you I'd check on ToC threads here and on other communities with faster sources on regularly. That way you'll get to know how it's faring and brace yourself for the worst should this see the axe or read in peace knowing that it's here to stay for a good while. It'll also save you from making some naive claims and/or questions in the future (Like how some thought Hungry Joker actually was doing well and were surprised to see it cancelled, when anyone following the ToC could tell it bombed badly from the moment it was first ranked. Hell, the Jump editors even had it on a better ToC rank at one point to give it a hand and salvage it, to no avail)


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> No worries.
> 
> About your feelings about Mutou Black ... If I were you I'd check on ToC threads here and on other communities with faster sources on regularly. That way you'll get to know how it's faring and brace yourself for the worst should this see the axe or read in peace knowing that it's here to stay for a good while. It'll also save you from making some naive claims and/or questions in the future (Like how some thought Hungry Joker actually was doing well and were surprised to see it cancelled, when anyone following the ToC could tell it bombed badly from the moment it was first ranked. Hell, the Jump editors even had it on a better ToC rank at one point to give it a hand and salvage it, to no avail)



Oh, I follow the ToC threads very very closely on Mangahelpers. I just tend to not pay attention to where series are on the ToC until they begin getting ranked. And I'm shocked that anybody would have thought Hungry Joker was doing well, I mean all they had to do was look at how god-awful the series was to see that it would be trashed in the rankings.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 15, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Oh, I follow the ToC threads very very closely on Mangahelpers. I just tend to not pay attention to where series are on the ToC until they begin getting ranked. And I'm shocked that anybody would have thought Hungry Joker was doing well, I mean all they had to do was look at how god-awful the series was to see that it would be trashed in the rankings.



You too ? Then you're all set from the start. Good 

Hope this manga and the other newcomers do well. With only Shokugeki no Souma being the newest regular since Assassination Classroom, Jump needs more fresh blood.

And on Hungry Joker ... Yeah, people disregarded it as a cheap D.Gray-Man rip-off, only considering the panel work to be decent. But that's a topic for another thread, in the highly unlikely event someone talks about it in the future.


----------



## Magician (May 15, 2013)

Looks interesting, gonna check it out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 17, 2013)

Haven't seen any raws get released yet : /. Anybody know if any groups have picked this up?


----------



## Virys (May 17, 2013)

Raw Garouden - Chapter 232


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 17, 2013)

I love the art style from the look of that cover, hope the manga's as good as it seems.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Not quite what I expect but it looks okay. Hope we get a translation soon.



Bit too much crying for my tastes. I did however love the art and it did seem quite interesting. Can't wait for it to be translated.


----------



## taydev (May 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> it's a lot like a Cowboy Bebop or Samurai Champloo in tone.



Count me in.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 28, 2013)

Chapter 2 raws.
While I'm not very good with moonspeak this is kind of reminded me of Ruroni Kenshin. Hopefully it gets picked up soon.
Ch.162


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

Chapter 3 raws.
Ch.13.5
Still shocked that this hasn't been picked up yet...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Chapter 4 raws
bleach-ch141-06.png"]he cared little to know about.

Also, updated the description in my OP to the description of the serialization rather than the one-shot.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

Here are the raws for the original one-shot which ran in Jump last year.


----------



## Muah (Jun 13, 2013)

Unless its about a black guy named mutou IDC.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

Muah said:


> Unless its about a black guy named mutou IDC.



Then don't post.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 13, 2013)

Reminds me of Gintama. I'm interested.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 15, 2013)

I really don't want to spoil it for myself by looking at all the raws. Even if it is ridiculously tempting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I really don't want to spoil it for myself by looking at all the raws. Even if it is ridiculously tempting.



I haven't been able to contain myself since I do know a small bit of moonspeak. And it looks pretty interesting, nothing mind-blowingly original but it doesn't waste time getting interesting imo (unlike World Trigger which took a bit to start up) and as I've said before, I'm really digging the art. Reminds me a lot of Ruroni Kenshin actually.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2013)

So the trans on the 1st chapter is out - was kinda a crappy translation. Still it could not diminish the  art. 

Hopefully it is less emo from now on. Yoshi, are there less man-tears from now on?


----------



## auem (Jun 18, 2013)

i strongly get the rurouni kenshin vibe.....the kid resemble to yahiko so much....art is pretty good though...


----------



## Snowless (Jun 20, 2013)

Just read the first translated chapter.

I don't know; I wasn't too impressed.
Feels like a Rurouni Kenshin copycat, almost. 
It has really nice art, yes.
But it also feels like it's going to be pretty stereotypical. 
I guess I just feel like I already read Rurouni Kenshin, and I feel like this is just going to be so similar to it, I don't know if it's worth my time. Not getting those Champloo or Bebop vibes at all. 
Guess I'll just have to see if the character interactions can develop in a more interesting way than I'm expecting and if the plot can do the same.
Fights are all probably going to be the same for a while, too, until he eventually faces someone he can't easily blitz and defeat with his style.

I'll give it a try, though.


----------



## NO (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think the set of characters have anything new to follow that you wouldn't find in Rurouni Kenshin but this is the first chapter. 

Hopefully the second chapter and beyond is translated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 21, 2013)

Eh, Kenshin is one of my favorite manga of all time though so I'm pretty happy to see more of the same.
Not being original isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as the series itself isn't bad.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 24, 2013)

Just read the first chapter, yeah, I do get that Kenshin feel. But I like it, the lead is a type of character I could cheer for.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Chapter 7 raws
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 3, 2013)

It was in the bottom 3 for it's first ranking. While that doesn't seem very good, it always is possible for it to get itself out soon. For example, Kuroko no Baskets and World Trigger used to be at the very bottom but then ended up rising up to safe positions to avoid cancellation.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 5, 2013)

How often do new rankings come out?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

Snowless said:


> How often do new rankings come out?



Once a week. 
They are in every single Weekly Shonen Jump issue. 
We always discuss the rankings here


But they are always originally posted and discussed about in great more detail here.
Ch.14
Things to know is color chapters are never ranked, and a series only begins getting ranked when it gets to its 8th chapter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

Chapter 8 raws.
Ch.170


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

Well damn. This might help boost the ratings up.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Well damn. This might help boost the ratings up.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, damn. Looks like it's not afraid to get graphic. That's a welcome departure from the norm.
Any idea who that is? A brother, or something?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 11, 2013)

Chapter 9 raws
Casual SS Base Byakuya
This chapter needs to fucking bring the rankings up. So fucking cool.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 22, 2013)

evolve


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 22, 2013)

I see, thanks.


----------



## taydev (Jul 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed for better rankings of this manga. It's the only one, of the new series, I'm interested in.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Welp... Looks like this was cancelled after only 12  chapters, guess it must have been an enormous bomb in the rankings for that to happen...


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 31, 2013)

...Wow.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2013)

Chapter 12 raw (Final chapter)
Chapter 49:

Not too happy this got canned, but meh, nothing I can do.


----------

